# I live in UAE and want to replace my kitchen wash basin.



## banaq36 (Nov 9, 2014)

I live in UAE and want to replace my kitchen wash basin. What are the varieties available here?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

banaq36 said:


> I live in UAE and want to replace my kitchen wash basin. What are the varieties available here?


:confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: Really? Is this the most puerile question of the year so far?


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

I live in Dubai and want to buy a bag of sand. How much should I pay?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> :confused2::confused2::confused2::confused2: Really? Is this the most puerile question of the year so far?


Their other daft question, this one or that one.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

expatteacher2014 said:


> I live in Dubai and want to buy a bag of sand. How much should I pay?


As you're in Dubai you'll want the premium sand, hand washed by beautiful virgins a grain at a time all individually inspected (both the grains and the virgins) for the utmost in uniformity and luxury, specially presented in a hand woven silk taffeta pouch with real gold leaf adornments.

Yours for AED10,000 per 100grams.

Sadly that could actually be true.


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> ... washed by beautiful virgins a grain at a time all individually inspected (both the grains and the virgins) ...


I think you've just provided me with ambition for a career change :tongue1:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

expatteacher2014 said:


> I think you've just provided me with ambition for a career change :tongue1:


The inspector or one of the virgins?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> ...all individually inspected (both the grains and the virgins) ...


are they still technically virgins if they have been individually inspected?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

imac said:


> are they still technically virgins if they have been individually inspected?


Let's just say we've thrown everything but the kitchen sink at the inspection process.

See what i did there?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

imac said:


> are they still technically virgins if they have been individually inspected?


Schrödinger's virgin: a different kind of box.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Schrödinger's virgin: a different kind of box.


or heisenberg's uncertainty of virginity principle... the more precise the inspection, the more uncertain the virginity...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Kitchen sinks to virgins to Heisenberg in 10 posts, guess we're following the Socratic principle here.


----------



## expatteacher2014 (Mar 18, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Schrödinger's virgin: a different kind of box.


By extension, if the state of the virginity is not known until the box is opened, your friendly gynaecologist would better be known as a mainstream quantum biologist. And a stud.

This has turned out to be one of the better threads on here: who would have thought it!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Who indeed!

Surprised it's not been closed yet though for being "Off topic" and mentioning sexual practices.

Shhhh, don't tell Sunny Stevie!


----------



## kmdxb (Jan 19, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> Kitchen sinks to virgins to Heisenberg in 10 posts, guess we're following the Socratic principle here.


Some Blue Sky thinking must of been involved...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Luckily i am in Thailand right now - so in a more liberated (inebriated!) state of mind!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Sunny Stevie getting happy endings.... 

Enjoy buddy.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Luckily i am in Thailand right now - so in a more liberated (inebriated!) state of mind!!
> Cheers
> Steve


hope you are somewhere with a serious shortage of virgins...


----------



## janjan25 (Nov 9, 2014)

There are many different varieties of wash basins available in UAE. You could choose one with a single basin or a double one. The size of the basins also vary and so do the shapes. Go to any good store to check out the variety.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

janjan25 said:


> There are many different varieties of wash basins available in UAE. You could choose one with a single basin or a double one. The size of the basins also vary and so do the shapes. Go to any good store to check out the variety.


And today's award for "Best post" goes to....


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

janjan25 said:


> There are many different varieties of wash basins available in UAE. You could choose one with a single basin or a double one. The size of the basins also vary and so do the shapes. Go to any good store to check out the variety.


No Sh*t Sherlock. What about the tap options?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Roxtec Blue said:


> No Sh*t Sherlock. What about the tap options?


And color?


----------

